# Radio 1 PTSB discussion yesterday



## AppleSun (6 Aug 2015)

http://www.rte.ie/radio/radioplayer/rteradiowebpage.html#!type=radio&rii=9:20825387:83:05-08-2015:


----------



## Bronte (6 Aug 2015)

Must say I think Anthony Joyce sounds on the ball in relation to this.  Would not be drawn on how much compensation was good enough.  Also mentioned that they are going to negotiate with PTSB and if they get nowhere, they will probably go to the courts.  He mentioned the compensation levels should be decided by the Financial Services Ombudsman or a Judge.  Because it's difficult to quantify.


----------



## Joe_90 (6 Aug 2015)

Have to agree.  Mr Joyce spoke very well.

What struck me most was the point that someone overcharged by €10,000 who lost their home - what level of compensation should they get.

I understand it's €50k.  Surely they should also get a mortgage at the tracker rate to buy another house and have their credit rating restored at a minimum as well.


----------

